# Another Great Grizzly Product



## Xtreme90 (Aug 29, 2009)

Hey khop,

Good review.
I also own the g1071 OSS. I love it!! It's a beast!! Nothing but good things to say about it.


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

Again, thanks for the review. This is another quality tool that should be a good addition to your shop.

Did Christmas come early?


----------



## khop (May 2, 2008)

Scott, No it's not Christmas yet. When the wife ask me how much it cost, I reply " IT COST ABOUT 5 MONTHS OF BOARDING OF YOUR HORSE". That keeps things on an even keel. These Grizzly's don't eat or need vet care.
KHOP


----------



## RBWoodworker (Mar 22, 2009)

Beautiful!! Just Beautiful.. this is the sander I was going to buy if I hadn't found my other one..
I was looking at this sander for about 2 years..LOL


----------



## BTKS (Nov 30, 2008)

Thanks for the post, I've been looking at OSS off and on. I must have missed this one. I was under the idea the stationary Grizzly only came with one spindle size. How many and what sizes of spindle does it come with? Is it 110 or 220, possible combo? About how much do sandpaper replacements cost? Obvious I have not completed enough research!!!! Hope to hear from ya, thanks in advance. Looks like a wonderful machine! BTKS


----------



## khop (May 2, 2008)

BTKS, if you can, go to the Grizzly.com site and type into the search box G1071. this will tell you alot about the sander. If you want they will send you a free cataloge too. I think there is reviews on amazon.com too. It's a great machine for the price and on sale. Good luck
KHOP


----------



## khop (May 2, 2008)

Yo Barry, I'm a private pilot too. Health and $ got me grouned. Now I spend my time and hard earned on tools. Not as safe as flying though.
KHOP


----------



## mattg (May 6, 2008)

I'm jealous!!!


----------



## kolwdwrkr (Jul 27, 2008)

I owned this and used it for a lot of things. I regret selling it and wish I had it back. Very nice machine


----------



## BTKS (Nov 30, 2008)

Thanks, Khop, next stop on this surfing run. BTKS


----------



## larry10 (Oct 17, 2009)

You say the top had to be attached? Is this something that I could take down a flight of stairs, since my shop is in the basement? I was skeptical about buying this machin because I thought it would be to heavy to manage down a flight of stairs, since i do not have a basement walkout.


----------

